# Top Spots for haunt samples



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Here's a few;
http://www.cavernsofblood.com/scarystuff.html#sounds
http://www.deviousconcoctions.com/dchome.html
http://www.sinistersonics.com/ ( the last 3 are free & the zombo clown is GREAT ! )
Hope these help.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

A few more to add....
http://davesworld56.250free.com/DavesHalloweenSoundsPage2.html
http://davesworld56.250free.com/DavesHalloweenSounds.html
I have used these all & worked great for me !


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Redrum, look here - http://thefrighteners.com/Music.htm The quality is 100% excellent!!!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Are you looking for free download sound effects or purchased the good ones.
From the previous post,i have bought from frightners & they have excellent cd's. Alot of good stuff & prices/free shipping you can't beat ! I plan on alot more from them. They were very fast on the delievery too !


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Thank you for the kind words Rich and Dark Lord!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Credit always given where credit is due !!  You do carry alot of great stuff, after i finish catching up from the winter (self employed) I plan on adding your entire lot to my collection.Besides,i haven't driven my neighbors COMPLETELY crazy yet (LOL). Interested to see what new music/sound effects stuff comes out for us this year........


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

I know Virgil will have a at least one new one and from what I've seen, Nox Arcana will have a new one as well.


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Nox Arcana already has 2 new ones since Halloween...

Blood of Angels and Blood of the Dragon

http://www.noxarcana.com/vr.html?/music.html


Ahhh, I just browsed the forums and I see they will be releasing a new CD called - Shadow of the Raven, a tribute to Edgar Allen Poe, I'm intrigued!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

I guess you haven't been on my site in a little while?? LOL


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I guess you haven't been on my site in a little while?? LOL


Probably not since Mid October.......


----------



## jrzmac (May 28, 2004)

http://www.roadkillscafe.com/
http://www.vanessareeddesigns.com/staffordmanor/sounds3.htm
http://davesworld56.250free.com/DavesHalloweenSounds.html


----------



## HalloweenBob (Dec 5, 2006)

Feel free to try my sound effects downloads. I have many, all catagorized and all at high quality with no distortion. 256kbs 44,100 mp3 sound.

Here is the link. Please be patient as it takes a while to open:

http://rewindshow.com/haunt/hsed.asp

Thanks for looking


----------



## frightdeveloper (Jul 16, 2007)

i've googled, and just can't seem to find the sound byte i'm looking for. Think of the latin incantations read in the Thirteen Ghosts, I'm needing some tracks like that....any ideas/links?


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Is a Thirteen Ghosts DVD sounbd rip possible, or is there taling over those incantations?

I know one of my favorite spooky sound bytes came from the House Of 1000 Corpses movie where they're lowering the two people down into the ground. They turn on a cassette player which has a real slowed down version of a segemtn of an Anton Lavey (I think) poem.
Here it is:

*Bury Me In The Nameless Grave.....*


----------



## frightdeveloper (Jul 16, 2007)

Halloweiner said:


> Is a Thirteen Ghosts DVD sounbd rip possible, or is there taling over those incantations?
> 
> I know one of my favorite spooky sound bytes came from the House Of 1000 Corpses movie where they're lowering the two people down into the ground. They turn on a cassette player which has a real slowed down version of a segemtn of an Anton Lavey (I think) poem.
> Here it is:
> ...


Halloweiner,

I believe I looked into ripping the sound from the DVD I have, but these sound bytes were interlaced with sound effects and speech. I have always been hopeful to find the sounds themselves, or something very similar.

and thanks for the link - been perusing that site for a while now & not getting my work done


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Sorry the link doesn't work for my sound byte. i forgot I had hotlinking turned off for bandwidth reasons.


----------



## Morbius J Kromwell (Aug 18, 2007)

You can get a few free sounds from Gravecast.com as well.


----------

